# Τουρκάλα, Τουρκίδα, Τούρκισσα;



## sarant (Apr 8, 2008)

ή μήπως γυναίκα Τούρκος;

Στην Αυγή της Κυριακής έχει άρθρο 
http://www.avgi.gr/cgi-bin/hwebpressrem.exe?-A=485949&-w=&-V=hpress_int&-P
με την εξής ενδιαφέρουσα γλωσσικά υποσημείωση:

_|Σημείωση|: Tο σχετικό ρεπορτάζ του Σταμάτη Σακελλίωνα (|Η Aυγή|, 28.3.2008), τις μουσουλμάνες γυναίκες του νομού Pοδόπης τις ονομάζει "Tούρκων" γυναικών. Σίγουρα, το "Tούρκων" γυναικών δεν ισχύει: ή είναι λάθος της |Aυγής| ή του συντάκτη, που δεν διορθώθηκε. Γενικώς, όμως, υπάρχει μια αμηχανία στα νέα ελληνικά για το πώς θα ονομάσουμε τις γυναίκες των Tούρκων. Yπάρχει η "Tούρκισσα", αλλά μη χρησιμοποιούμενο, όπως και το "Tουρκάλα", το οποίο όμως έχει κάπως υποτιμητικό χαρακτήρα, δεν είναι κομψό, σαν να είναι γυναίκα δεύτερης κατηγορίας. Tο ίδιο ισχύει και με τις γυναίκες των Bουλγάρων που τις λέμε "Bουλγάρες". Kαι σε καμία περίπτωση δεν χρησιμοποιούμε τη μορφή του εθνικού θηλυκού "Tουρκίς" - Tουρκίδα, όπως πράττουμε για τις γυναίκες σχεδόν όλων των άλλων εθνών: Γαλλίς-ίδα, Iταλίς-ίδα, Aμερικανίς-ίδα, Oυκρανίς-ίδα, Pουμανίς-ίδα, κ.λπ. μαζί με τον τύπο, σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις, που σχηματίζει το θηλυκό σε -έζα: Oλλανδίς αλλά και Oλλανδέζα (ή) Aργεντινέζα, Aυστραλέζα, Γιαπωνέζα, Kινέζα, αλλά και Παλαιστίνια, Aιγυπτία, Iνδή κ.λπ. Ποια θα ήταν τελικά η σωστή λύση; Tουρκάλα, Τούρκισσα ή Τουρκίδα; Παραμένει ερώτημα._

Με το θέμα είχε ασχοληθεί προ πενταετίας περίπου και ο Αντρέας Παππάς στα Υπογλώσσια, κι αυτός σηκώνοντας τα χέρια ψηλά.

Θυμίζω και την παλιότερη συζήτηση περί Αραβίνας-Αράβισσας. Στην περίπτωση της γυναίκας του Τούρκου, όμως, κανείς δεν έχει (ευτυχώς!) προτείνει "γυναίκα Τούρκος" σαν το "γυναίκα Άραβας" που το είδαμε και σε λεξικά και σε λογοτεχνία. 

Το πρόβλημα της Τουρκάλας είναι και ευκολότερο και δυσκολότερο από την Αράβισσα. Ευκολότερο γιατί για πολλές χρήσεις (λογοτεχνία, προφορικό λόγο, εφημερίδες) έχουμε την Τουρκάλα, ενώ η Αράβισσα δεν έχει καθιερωθεί. Δυσκολότερο γιατί το Τουρκάλα πολλοί το θεωρουν υποτιμητικό, και, το χειρότερο, δεν έχει και τόσο κομψή γενική πληθυντικού -και πώς θα πεις τους Συλλόγους τους; Κάτι ξέρει το πρωτοδικείο που τους απαγορεύει.

Φυσικά, στο γουγλ η Τουρκάλα έχει απείρως περισσότερες ανευρέσεις από την Τούρκισσα, ενώ η Τουρκίδα με εξέπληξε που έχει έστω και 50τόσες.

Προσωπικά, θα ψήφιζα Τούρκισσα (όπως και Αράβισσα) για τις λόγιες χρήσεις -και Τουρκάλα για τις άλλες.

Με τις Βουλγάρες τι θα κάνουμε, είναι ένα άλλο ζήτημα.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 8, 2008)

Τουρκοπούλα


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 9, 2008)

Προσωπική μου προτίμηση: Τουρκάλα. Στα δικά μου αφτιά δεν ηχεί υποτιμητικό, το θεωρώ δεδομένο ότι έτσι είναι. 
Έχω και μια γνωστή, πολύ διακεκριμένη δημοσιογράφο, και πάντα όταν αναφέρομαι σ' αυτήν λέω ότι είναι Τουρκάλα.

Edit: Φυσικά η Τουρκάλα έχει τεράστιο πρόβλημα στη γενική πληθυντικού, σωστά;


----------



## Zazula (Apr 9, 2008)

Ούτε εγώ βρίσκω υποτιμητικό το "Τουρκάλα".

Επίσης (και με μια χούφτα γκουγκλιές, παρακαλώ): "Τουρκαλίδα" - και έχει εύηχη/εύχρηστη γενική πληθυντικού.


----------



## nickel (Apr 9, 2008)

Το «Τούρκισσα» έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί αρκετά (Μακρυγιάννης, Παπαδιαμάντης, Κονδυλάκης, Σολωμός, Βιζυηνός, δημοτικό κ.α.) που να μην υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα να το βάλει κανείς οπουδήποτε — ακόμα, όπως λες, και στη γενική του πληθυντικού, που έχει πια καταντήσει casus non gratus.

(Θα επανέλθω.)


----------



## stathis (Apr 9, 2008)

Zazula said:


> Τουρκοπούλα


@ χαμάμ; :)

Δεν ξέρω αν οφείλεται σε λανθάνουσα δυσλεξία, αλλά έχω πρόβλημα με τα θηλυκά εθνικά επίθετα. Με μπερδεύει το ότι δεν ακολουθούν όλα το ίδιο σύστημα, άσε που πάρα πολλά έχουν δύο τύπους. 

Κι ένα σχετικό ενσταντανέ, πριν από χρόνια στο ΚΤΕΛ:
Μπροστά μου νεαρό αντρόγυνο, με μωρό. Λέει η γυναίκα στον άντρα:
"Κώστα, κράτα λίγο το παιδί."
Και ο Ελληνάρας απαντά:
"Και τι είμαι εγώ, Αλβανέζα;"


----------



## Zazula (Jan 10, 2015)

ΧΛΝΓ: Τουρκάλα κ. (λαϊκό) Τούρκα, Τούρκισσα


----------



## negropontero (Jan 26, 2020)

Πάντως η ελληνόφωνη έκδοση του ιστοτόπου της τουρκικής TRT γράφει "Τούρκισσα".

https://www.trt.net.tr/greek/search?q=Τούρκισσα


----------



## nickel (Jan 27, 2020)

negropontero said:


> Πάντως η ελληνόφωνη έκδοση του ιστοτόπου της τουρκικής TRT γράφει "Τούρκισσα".
> 
> https://www.trt.net.tr/greek/search?q=Τούρκισσα



Ευχαριστούμε (και καλωσόρισες). Ενδιαφέρον εύρημα. Δεν γνώριζα τις σελίδες τους.


----------

